# this doesn't belong in Jokes-----"The Kiss"



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

i would post this in general discussion, but the last time i posted a nice thing, that didn't have anything to do with smoking or grilling or such, it got moved to the joke section.......so to avoid that happening again, i will start it out here

http://zecster.lbbhost.com:80/Pics/Kiss.html?41


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow Dude! That was sweet.  Didnt expect that from you. Very nice indeed!


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha, ha!  That's awsome!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Campi sent that to me in a email.......so thought i would post it here


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

Dude, been sittin here thinking about this. You come across as a hard *ss but you're just a big softy!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

i am sorry you have that opinion about me.........


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

And sensitive too?? Just a little humor Dude. I really enjoyed that post.


----------



## placebo (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks dude! That is really sweet.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I started thinking of my dog we just put down. Cept he would of had his teeth around my nose, I should take a pic of the scar on my arm LOL. That was a nice shot though. Someone have a hanky?


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2008)

excellent one


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2008)

This is great Dude, thanks for sharing it. And you're right-it doesn't belong here in the "jokes".


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 22, 2008)

Being a vollie Firefighter... that was touching .... thanks Dude!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 22, 2008)

Dude , that was awesome ..... ya big softy


----------



## 1894 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great post WD 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Ron50 is right


----------



## fireguy (Jul 23, 2008)

real nice dude..... real nice.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a good un Steve, sent it to a few folks, thanks buddy.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think animals feel more emotions than we know. great post. mid if i use it? you big ole teddy bear you


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

Knock yourself out kratz.......i got this from another member here, campi.......so feel free to pass it around

d88de


----------



## erain (Jul 23, 2008)

nice one WD.... i guess biggest thing about it for me is maybe the emotion the dog showed to the fireman.... as people in the same situation do we put the same thinking into thanking the firepersons who have just saved our lives and homes??? i think they are under appreciated. from me Kudos to all the firepersons out there. keep up the great work!!!


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool picture


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

i would post this in general discussion, but the last time i posted a nice thing, that didn't have anything to do with smoking or grilling or such, it got moved to the joke section.......so to avoid that happening again, i will start it out here

http://zecster.lbbhost.com:80/Pics/Kiss.html?41


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow Dude! That was sweet.  Didnt expect that from you. Very nice indeed!


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha, ha!  That's awsome!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Campi sent that to me in a email.......so thought i would post it here


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

Dude, been sittin here thinking about this. You come across as a hard *ss but you're just a big softy!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

i am sorry you have that opinion about me.........


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

And sensitive too?? Just a little humor Dude. I really enjoyed that post.


----------



## placebo (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks dude! That is really sweet.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I started thinking of my dog we just put down. Cept he would of had his teeth around my nose, I should take a pic of the scar on my arm LOL. That was a nice shot though. Someone have a hanky?


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2008)

excellent one


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2008)

This is great Dude, thanks for sharing it. And you're right-it doesn't belong here in the "jokes".


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 22, 2008)

Being a vollie Firefighter... that was touching .... thanks Dude!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 22, 2008)

Dude , that was awesome ..... ya big softy


----------



## 1894 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great post WD 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Ron50 is right


----------



## fireguy (Jul 23, 2008)

real nice dude..... real nice.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a good un Steve, sent it to a few folks, thanks buddy.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think animals feel more emotions than we know. great post. mid if i use it? you big ole teddy bear you


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

Knock yourself out kratz.......i got this from another member here, campi.......so feel free to pass it around

d88de


----------



## erain (Jul 23, 2008)

nice one WD.... i guess biggest thing about it for me is maybe the emotion the dog showed to the fireman.... as people in the same situation do we put the same thinking into thanking the firepersons who have just saved our lives and homes??? i think they are under appreciated. from me Kudos to all the firepersons out there. keep up the great work!!!


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool picture


----------

